# starting a group near cheney Wa EWU



## Woodsy (Oct 2, 2006)

I Just started @ EWU as a grad student and will have little time for alot of meetings but would like to start a gaming group near EWU. (I am in Medical Lake) I was thinking of once a month or So. I want to do D&D 3.5 Eberron (or and other) and I am willing to DM or be a player.   

If interested email me @ seattlewoods@hotmail.com

Woodsy


----------



## DungeonMaester (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Woodsey.

I live in CDA, Id and would be interested in joining if there where some possible way to meet in the middle. Some friends of mine at North Idaho College are looking for a campaign to start up in,  seeing as we have very few talented dms in the area. In case this messages doesnt reach you, I'll send a e-mail as well.

---Rusty


----------

